# Couple of auction dates coming up



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Feb 2 2013 Globe, AZ., AZ Trappers Association Fur Sale
Gila County Fairgrounds. Mike Huffer, PH: 480- 970-5904.

Feb 13 - Feb 14 2013 Hugo, CO., CO Trappers Assoc. Fur Auction
Lincoln Cty. Fairgrounds. Bill Curns, PH: 719- 749-2151 or Todd Fairchild, PH: 970- 210-0507 or Greg Ashmore, PH: 719- 743-2552.

Feb 16 2013 Kalamazoo, MI, MI Trappers Association Fur Sale
Cty. Fairgrounds. Matt Johnson, PH: 231- 287-8356

Mar 2 2013 Okemah, OK., OK Fur Bearers Alliance Fur Auction
Fairgrounds. John Weygandt, PH: 918- 645-5667.

Mar 23 2013 Clare, MI., Michigan Trappers & Predator Callers Association & Mid-Michigan Independent Trappers Fur Sale
Jays Sporting Goods. Matt Johnson, PH: 231- 287-8356 or Ed Kramer, PH: 231- 898-4823.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks Mike, I wish Arizona would hold theirs a little later in the year.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

same here in Colorado.....................


----------



## cocoyote (May 2, 2011)

Unless your killing cats,rats beavers,marten, aint much else on the plains worth killing in Feb. for fur. Them stink dogs and fox are badly rubbed by then, maybe a good occassional one, but most will be gone.

I will have a pile of coyotes there, been a exceptional year.


----------

